# Low Battery charging voltage



## cokwax (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a Kipor KDE 6500T which no longer charges the battery. Infact, it killed the battery because it no longer accepts a charge.
I started it using a nother battery, disconnected the battery and tested the DC voltage at the battery connectors. Surprise! 9-10v. However, the DC output (for battery charging only) at the control panel is normal (14v). What do I have to check? Any ideas?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

From what you have posted it sounds like you have/had a bad battery. Batteries do not last forever. Roger


----------



## cokwax (Feb 6, 2014)

rhenning said:


> From what you have posted it sounds like you have/had a bad battery. Batteries do not last forever. Roger


I agree the battery is dead, But my question was, What causes the charging voltage (tested at battery connectors with battery disconnected) to drop to 9v instead of the expected 13v or above? and Yet it is normal at the control panel external battery charging terminals?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

The charging voltage must be connected to a good battery to get a correct reading. Roger


----------



## cokwax (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok, I connected a New battery which was measuring 12.6v and after starting the Engine and measuring the voltage with the Engine running, the voltage dropped to 10.5v instead of increasing.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking at the manual the DC receptacle output uses a separate winding from the battery charger. 

The battery charger itself utilizes the flywheel and has it's own regulator. That's where I'd look first. It may also be a problem with the "panel intelligent controller."


----------



## cokwax (Feb 6, 2014)

aandpdan said:


> Looking at the manual the DC receptacle output uses a separate winding from the battery charger.
> 
> The battery charger itself utilizes the flywheel and has it's own regulator. That's where I'd look first. It may also be a problem with the "panel intelligent controller."


May I please get a copy of this manual. I suppose it can help me locate its regulator and the "panel ic." Any help is appreciated.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Apologies, I was looking at the KDE6700T but the 6500T is similar, just without the controller. Both diagrams are in the same manual. 

I got the manual here:http://www.kipor.com/upload/spec2011061703594878.pdf

The 6500T version is poorly labeled.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

There may be a fuse on the battery charging circuit, I know the Subaru gen I repaired last year had a 15a automotive-type fuse on it that had blown and wasn't charging the starter battery.

Check the schematic or just trace the batt positive wire back into the harness to see if there's an inline fuse.


----------

